

Case Study: Choosing A Memorable Domain - Cataclysmic
http://adchop.com/case-study-choosing-a-memorable-domain/

======
arkitaip
The business of naming things is interesting because most of it is bullshit
for startups. This applies to everything from Igor's frequently mentioned and
unscientific naming guide (turns out great names are the ones that Igor has
made up...) to the tips and tricks-y blog posts that pop up every now and
then. There simply are no hard rules and very few guidelines that startups can
actually follow.

You would think that there would be a couple of well-referenced research
papers on the subject given how much resources are allocated to naming
products and businesses.

~~~
Cataclysmic
Just checked out Igor's guide... 122 pages - holy smokes! I agree that a
scientific guide... or scientific data, is best.

